
Free Usborne Computer Programming books from the early 80s - keithnz
https://usborne.com/browse-books/features/computer-and-coding-books/
======
keithnz
I spent a lot of time reading a number of these books when I was a kid and
trying to get the programs to work on my Atari800XL

